# haitian curly tailed lizard enclosure



## 8ball (Feb 21, 2008)

thats my lizard rambo's enclosure, is there anything i left out? Also they say these lizards are supposed to be really active but mine juss sleeps and chill's mostly lol, I keep the temperature about 85-90 in the daytime and the basking spot about 95 so is there any other explanation or did i just get a calm lizard?


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Feb 21, 2008)

*lizard*

my very first lizard as a kid was a curly tail.(named murray)he was great but he too was very chill.wasn't a hatian,but that thing lived a long time.great pet,which i knew what species mine was.anyway just to agree,cage looks great,sounds like you got a chill animal to me.great pet lizard
andy


----------



## 8ball (Feb 22, 2008)

bluefrogtat2 said:


> my very first lizard as a kid was a curly tail.(named murray)he was great but he too was very chill.wasn't a hatian,but that thing lived a long time.great pet,which i knew what species mine was.anyway just to agree,cage looks great,sounds like you got a chill animal to me.great pet lizard
> andy


 cool 1 more question, my lizards not eating and i had him since monday, was yours that way or is something wrong with mine


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Feb 22, 2008)

*never had that*

mine was a glutton,would accept anything i threw in cage.eaten itself huge.only time was in winter when it would cool down he would hide in his hide for a few months.so i started to turn of heat source for two months a year and he did great.at the time i only knew he was a male by his constant head bobbing and preanal pores,never seen another like him
andy


----------



## Freves (Mar 12, 2008)

I have kept and bred several different species of Leiocephalus in years past and your setup looks good. Are both of those bulbs for heat? If so then the only thing that I would change would be replacing one of the spotlights with a fluorescent light. It is important for sun loving lizards to be able to thermoregulate by being able to move in and out of a hotspot at will. 
                                                                                         Chip


----------



## twistedmind (Aug 26, 2008)

How do you sex Haitian curly tails? I was sold three believed to be 1m 2f but 2 of them are really fighting.


----------



## lhoy (Aug 26, 2008)

I go to Haiti once year to a village called Les Abricot (western end of Island past Jeremie).  Many of the Haitians think Lizards are evil spirits so a lot of lizards get killed because of fear!  Just thought some useless trivia would add to keeping these cool lizards!

Lee


----------

